# Ibanez rg 7620



## rockintoeternity (Aug 6, 2004)

I am thinking about buying one of these as my first 7 string. I do have a question though: How does the neck compare to that of a 7420, which is the only 7 I have played. I loved the neck on that and was wondering about how it felt compared.
Thanks, 
Shadows


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't know the exact differences becaus eopnions seem to vary. I prefer the feel of my 7620's neck. I just feels like more time was put into it and the frets are flawless..


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 6, 2004)

I've played both the 76 & 7420. The necks feel very similar to each other. The biggest differences between the two guitars is basically you get better hardware & pickups with the Japanese made 7620, and I presume that being made in Japan a little more care would have been excercised as far as quality control is concerned. But seeing as the 7620 is no longer made, finding an exceptionally clean one is getting harder by the day.

Catch ya later.............Joe


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2004)

Both have the Wizard 7 neck. I love the 7620 - it's like the RG550 of seven strings. Good sounding, rugged, utility guitar. Everyone should own one.


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 7, 2004)

My 7420 neck's construction is differnt. It has a bubunga strip on the back . My 7620 does not. To me, they do not feel identical though in eveyone's opnion they should be.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 7, 2004)

They are both Japanese-made guitars, and I suspect the necks are similar. The 7620 was made from 1997-2000, and the 7420 from 2000-2002. During 2000, the 7620 also had the bubinga-striped neck (my 7620 is like this), as Ibanez converted all of the Wizard neck guitars that way during that year. The reason was to allow them to make the neck out of three pieces and prevent warpage--whereas the earlier necks were one-piece that had to be really high-quality wood to avoid warping. Supposedly the bubinga-striped necks are a little bit thinner than the one-pieces, but I'm not sure about that.

The only real differences between the 7620 and 7420 are the bridge and pickups:

7420: Ibanez pickups and cheapo Lo-TRS bridge

7620: DiMarzio "New 7" pickups and kickass Lo-Pro Edge bridge.

The only Korean-made RG7 guitar is/was the 7321, which you don't see very often.

Last weekend I bought a 7620 in the metallic grey nickel finish with the "Powder Cosmo" finished hardware--they only made those in that finish during 2000. An absolute kickass guitar--I've pretty much stopped playing my other 7 strings. When trying it out, I had a chance to compare it to a Universe that the store also had. The 7620 has a thinner neck and bigger 6100-type frets, but is not quite as bright or resonant as the Universe, which is an absolutely amazing guitar. But not worth $800 more than the 7620, which is what the store was asking in comparison. My 7620 has a darker, denser sound, which doesn't sing quite as much as the Universe, but has its own wonderful sound anyway.

I didn't much care for the DiMarzio New 7 pickups, however, so I swapped 'em for a Blaze Custom/Blaze Neck set that I had in another guitar. Made a huge difference.


----------



## macalpine88 (Aug 7, 2004)

I own an rg7420 its a very good guitar except for the pickups. any reccomendations on the best pickups because i am going to buy some in a few days?


----------



## rockintoeternity (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I knew that the 7620 had (possibly) better pickups and a way better bridge. I was just concerned that the neck would be different. Do you think that one of these will make a good first seven string? Once I get the cash to even buy the guitar, I plan on switching the pickups, which it seams like most do. So once again, thanks.
Shadow


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 7, 2004)

I think it's an excellent first 7 string.....


----------



## Leon (Aug 8, 2004)

RG7620  

i myself have the RG762*1*, which is the fixed bridge version, so i cannot attest as to the coolness of the trem, but i can say that the overall craftsmanship is VERY nice!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 8, 2004)

i like the RG7620's trem alot. I put a tremsetter in mine and now, and it holds tune perfect, and all that, its great.


----------



## jim777 (Aug 9, 2004)

The RG7620 would make an excellent first 7 string. It's affordable, upgradeable, high quality all the way, with a great neck for both chording and soloing. Like someone said earlier, it's the RG550 of 7 strings, and a great buy. Everyone should have one. 
get it, upgrade it, love it 

jim


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## No Soul (Aug 11, 2004)

rockintoeternity said:


> Do you think that one of these will make a good first seven string?




7620 was actually the first (and only still) guitar Ive ever owned new. 

Well, unless you arent used to floating trems, I dont see why it wouldnt be a good first 7. If you dont have the chops to play this guitar, then there is no other 7string out there that will change that for you. 

I must also testify that the bridge is excellent. Its the best FR type bridge Ive ever owned.


----------



## rockintoeternity (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah, I know the Lo-pro edge trems are great. My only guitar at this point is an Ibanez USA Custom USRG-30. Great guitar  . So now I start saving money.
Shadow


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 11, 2004)

Basically, everyone on here agrees, the mid/higher end Ibanez 7s can do no wrong. Get whatever one you can. just stay away from the GRX or AX 7's if you're a serious player.
The GRX ANd AX Necks just dont do it for me. The AX is too much like a thick strat neck, i think. I havent played a strat in forever, but i think thats it. I have only played a GRX once, so i cant really say. but they look kinda flimsy. But they're 200$ new, what do you expect?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 12, 2004)

I've only had my 7620 for a couple of weeks, and I've fallen in love with it. Of course, I still love my wife... 

The 7620 has turned me on to Ibanez in a pretty big way--to the point that I'm thinking of getting a 6 string Ibanez pretty soon to complement the 7620. The LoPro Edge trem is fantastic--and really the only truly good 7 string trem out there.


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 12, 2004)

jacksonplayer said:


> The 7620 has turned me on to Ibanez in a pretty big way--to the point that I'm thinking of getting a 6 string Ibanez pretty soon to complement the 7620. The LoPro Edge trem is fantastic--and really the only truly good 7 string trem out there.



Dude you hit it on the head big time with your comment. When Ibanez first came out with their RG's you couldn't get me near them, I was a devout Kramer guy & you couldn't convince me otherwise, but since plonking down for my JEM & UV777 I love Ibanez big time, they're the most versatile & best playing axes I've ever used.

A few thoughtful mods like a meticulously anal setup, pickups & a refret with high quality fretwire or even stainless steel fretwire (after the cheap stuff Ibanez uses wears down) & you'll have an awesome guitar that is more than capable of smoking guitars 3 & 4 times its cost. Still looking for a 7620 & RG-570 for project guitars......still have my Nightswan though, I'm going to be buried with that axe  

Catch ya's later.........Joe


----------



## Drew (Aug 24, 2004)

macalpine88 said:


> I own an rg7420 its a very good guitar except for the pickups. any reccomendations on the best pickups because i am going to buy some in a few days?



An Air Norton in the neck and Tone Zone in the bridge is a very popular combination. I'm currently running this in my 7620 through a Mesa Nomad 45 2x12, and it's a touch dark to my ears; thinking of going for a PAF7 neck and Evo7 bridge. Then again, Mesas are VERY dark amps... Back when I played through a TSL-100, I used to think that this setup was a little bright for lightly distorted playing- the clean channel was good, and the high gain sounds darkened it up nicely, but when you rolled back the volume knob, the AN7 was perfect, but the TZ7 had a little bit of high-end brittleness. So, it really depends on your amp- as a reverence point, I think John Petrucci's G3 tone was to DIE for. 

Other suggestions- a Blaze bridge and Blaze Custom neck would work quite well, and I've heard lots of good things about a Duncan Jazz 7 neck and JB 7 bridge combo. 

-D


----------



## Goliath (Aug 25, 2004)

I keep hearing good things about the Blaze, gonna have to try one out.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jan 24, 2010)

Im offered A Ibanez which i suspect to be either 7620 or 7420, but I only have the serial - can one figure out the model from that?


----------



## max-streich (Nov 27, 2010)

I want to buy a 7 string as well. On ebay there is a rg 7620 in new condition offered by a shop in germany. they want 750 euros. is it a good price when the guitar is nearly new or is it too much. 
best regards


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 27, 2010)

That price seems WAY too high, as you can get ones in GREAT shape over here in the US for $500 USD. Heck, you could probably buy one from someone here on this site and import it for less than 750 Euro.


----------

